# I m worried.



## walo (Dec 5, 2017)

I need some help..i m too much worried about myself.my hubby is very good person .he loves me and dont ignor me since our marrige.we marriged since 6 months...i think this is too much .i dont know about sex befor marrige.but when i marry my hubby tell me everthing.everything. he is a good friend .we have good understanding in each other..
Before marrige i hate men.i hate all of sex or romance etc..but after marrige when my hubby start sex with me.now i dont weigt him ..i need more and more sex.i dont want to artifical dildo .i need him only him.
And know i m just thinking this is crazy thing .this is madness.noone want like me..just tell me please ,if i m thinking right way so please tell me anything.someone help me plz.


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

There is nothing wrong with you. Your libido, as a newlywed, is expected to be high. This is a normal phase of bonding together through intimacy.


----------



## walo (Dec 5, 2017)

Let you tell me someone please.
Men wants more sex or women.because my hubby didnot want more.but i feel lonlyness .too much lonelyness .he do a job till 12 hours. And in these 12 hours i cant weight him ..i just need him.and he does not wants me.but some time he feels me and sex with me within a week ..but not daily. But i need daily .just to tell you everytime.what would i do.?


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

Me thinks you are worrying way too much.

It sounds like you're very lucky and compatible.

Eventually you're hunger will probably ebb 
.you should hope not much.

You are one of the fortunate ones here!

Relax and enjoy your new found hunger.


----------



## walo (Dec 5, 2017)

You know what i was just tell my hubby .that there is too much hunger in me for u , he just rply me "its normal".
But i was thinking this hunger is increses in men , not in women..and i dont think so my hubby have this.


----------



## walo (Dec 5, 2017)

MJJEAN said:


> There is nothing wrong with you. Your libido, as a newlywed, is expected to be high. This is a normal phase of bonding together through intimacy.


Ok .i feel relaxe.but first tell me my anxity will completly finished with time?.it will work? Or my anxity will stay like that time ?


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

walo said:


> Ok .i feel relaxe.but first tell me my anxity will completly finished with time?.it will work? Or my anxity will stay like that time ?


Your feelings are within your control. You control whether or not you let it go and relax. I've been married for 15 years. I still feel the way you describe. It's a blessing! Would you rather NOT desire sex with your husband? Of course not! A woman is supposed to desire her husband. Be happy you feel passion for your husband.


----------



## walo (Dec 5, 2017)

MJJEAN said:


> walo said:
> 
> 
> > Ok .i feel relaxe.but first tell me my anxity will completly finished with time?.it will work? Or my anxity will stay like that time ?
> ...


Give me some idea to relax my body and mind...!


----------



## walo (Dec 5, 2017)

Mjjean.let u tell me please..how many time it will take.?i m too worried


----------



## Beach123 (Dec 6, 2017)

walo said:


> You know what i was just tell my hubby .that there is too much hunger in me for u , he just rply me "its normal".
> But i was thinking this hunger is increses in men , not in women..and i dont think so my hubby have this.


Do you work? You should work 12 hours a day and then see how often you want sex.

Work every day. Then report back after a month of that kind of schedule.


----------



## walo (Dec 5, 2017)

Beach123 said:


> walo said:
> 
> 
> > You know what i was just tell my hubby .that there is too much hunger in me for u , he just rply me "its normal".
> ...


No i m not a working lady.i ? I m household .my hubby do job.


----------



## toblerone (Oct 18, 2016)

12 hour days suck.

He's probably really beat by the end of the day.


----------



## Beach123 (Dec 6, 2017)

walo said:


> No i m not a working lady.i ? I m household .my hubby do job.


Then you try working a 12 hour day and see how you feel when you get home.

You should work...why wouldn't you intend to support yourself so you don't have to depend on any man for living?


----------

